# soon to do headers on my 05 a4 goat have some questions....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I have 05 a4 goat and its all stock except for resonator delete and put in a magnaflow x pipe. 

Now what brand of long tube headers are going to give less issues and once the next one up thats ok too and maybe the price will be lower than the best one? Now what special things I'll need to do the job?, I dont ahve a lift and my dads house where i'll be doing the job but will rhino ramps work?

can some of you guys give me some pointers, tips, etc etc to do this.

I was planning on selling bunch of stuff on ebay and other computer realted forums to get some money. Thanks.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You will get lots of opinions on this one. I will say that you don't have to spend big $$, but you can if you want. Kooks, ARH are the most expensive. I have coated PaceSetters and they fit great and make the power too. The install can be done the way you are doing it, but have a jack and jackstands handy, the car will need to be raised up farther than ramps will allow to slip the headers in. Special tools that will help would be a 16 and 19 MM crows foot wrenches, air tools help but aren't required. You want to get new o-rings for the rack fluid lines along with new fluid, as you will have to drop the rack to slip the headers in. This is the most time consuming part of the install. You will also need at least front O2 sensor extensions, depending on brand of header you may need rears too.


----------

